# Making money to board (and buy) a horse



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

I have said before that I wanted an arabian horse and I still do. But she melted my heart, the cutest cob foal who comes with her mum, she's called Rainbow and her mum is Dove. 
Well I want them so bad and have done so much research that I died but I knew it would pay off in the end. My mum has a good job with a good calary but she says I can only have a horse if I pay the price. The boarding at the stable nearest to us with a high rating is only £25 a week! But as a child, I don't have the money.
I thought maybe that I could make around £100 a month by giving kids a pony party but without riding as Dove is a companion. Though I think that kids would enjoy time with a foal.
What do you think. How could I make money to buy and board these horses? I only need one stall until rainbow is weaned.


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

can I also have some help asking my perents please?


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

These are the pony baloneys that I want. I am desperate for these horses to have a home even if it is not me but I have to admit, I really want them.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not to be a downer but owning a horse is extremely expensive. It is more than just the board and buying price. They need their feet done, they need feed/hay, some need extra supplements, if Dove is a companion only you would have to wait 3 years until the foal could even be trained and she may have medical issues that require extra care. Horses need their shots, coggins, and teeth done on a minimum yearly basis; My horses' shots are done twice a year, coggins once a year, and I have one horse that needs his teeth done twice a year and another who only needs it once. This is not to mention if an emergency were to arise then you need to have the funds to pay for said emergency and the after care. 

Why not go to that nice high rating stable nearby and ask them if you can work in exchange for lessons, horse time, or a partial lease agreement? That way you will be fully immersed in the horse world to see all that it entails. Think of the amount of knowledge and experience you will gain from that! Not to mention it is much more fun than researching online haha. Why not go that route and then start saving up all of your birthday money, holiday money, and money you can make doing odd jobs around the house or for family to put towards a horse in the future a few years down the road?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

With a pony party, you are exposing yourself (and your parents, since it sounds like you are a minor) to liability in the event that the horse hurts someone. That's a potentially disastrous cost.

Also 100% yes to everything @Phantomcolt18 said.

And, with two horses you'd have twice as much expense. What would you do when you needed two stalls? Just hope that money falls from the sky?

You love horses. You don't want to end up as one of those horse owners with neglected and starving horses because they couldn't afford to take care of them.


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, all the things Phantomcolt18 said, I need money for as well and of course, the extra stall, I'm just asking advice on how to earn some money and maybe get my perents to help. Thank you though 😅


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

As I mentioned before, I want Dove and Rainbow to have an amazing home even if it's not me, so if any of you are looking for a new horse or pony in Staffordshire, maybe consider this as an opportunity.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you have neighbors who might need pet sitting or child care?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The OP is in the U.K. And here it is not easy for a young teen to earn money. They are not allowed to babysit until 14, nor do a paper round. 
The latter has strict rules like they cannot start delivering until,after 7 a.m. which would make them late for school in many cases

Dark Pearl, you are not ready for a horse of your own, certainly NOT a foal. The mare is a 'companion' why is that? What is wrong with her that she can no longer be ridden. Certainly she has one of many possible injuries. These might well be genetic. 

As a child I yearned for a pony of my own. Unfortunately it was never going to happen. My parents couldn't afford it. So, I spent every waking moment I could at the riding school, working like crazy, learning as much as I could. As my sister also started riding my parents could only pay for her one week and me the next. 

Back then I could work delivering newspapers. I did two rounds, both on the way to school - this meant I received double wages and also saved my bus fare. I paid two friends to do these rounds on a Saturday so I could be at the stables. Sundays the stables were closed. I would also return from the stables and go,straight to the beach in the summer, picking up litter. With any luck I would also pick up empty pop bottles and get the deposit back on them. Every penny went to me paying for extra lessons. 

Of course I thought I was ready for a pony of my own, only afterwards did I realise that there was no way I was! 

Ride as often as you can. See if you can help at the stables though I think that rules have changed on this restricting what a stable owner can and cannot allow when it comes to children 'helping'

Younstate that board is only £25 per week. What does this include? I doubt it includes feed and bedding. Not at that price. If it does then it certainly is NOT a high end stables. 

I hope you follow up with riding but be realistic about it. Ride as many different ponies as you can, it is all experience that will take you further than if you only rode your own horse.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

As far as earning money, it's not all that easy for a kid. As far as the parents, well, you don't get anyone to do anything. You ask. It's either yes, no, or maybe. If yes, Wheee. If no, Bah. Either way you accept it. Maybe is maybe, find out what the conditions are. 

Horses cost money and that's that. You don't want to end up with an animal that is expensive to take care of only to find out after the fact that you can't afford it. If you really love horses, you would not want that to ever happen.

There is quite a few suggestions of how to be around horses more and learn more. Not having your own to take care of but still being able to be around them is more fun than you think.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you can put together some money, I second the advice to ride as many different horses as you can. 

I also recommend not letting your studies suffer. You will likely be an adult and have horses for many more years than your school years and not having a horse. 

A good education will make it possible. But, I understand the need (NEED) to ride, too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So here is my thought on this...


I was in your shoes a million years ago. I remember being the one kid on my interschool riding team that was on a lesson horse. Everyone else was either on their own horse or a leased horse. Back then I had my dream horse which remained a pure black Arabian (thoroughbred) stallion for a very long time. But I fell in love with so many horses. There was Ginny, the blind appy that was being rehomed, Mr. Chips, the appy arab cross that would have only been $800 but my parents said no. There was Bashara, the rose grey arab that was never actually for sale, I mean - I could name a million of them. 


You are going to fall in and out of love with horses left and right and you are going to want them all but try not to fall into that trap. Wait for the right time and the right horse. Right now get all your knowledge that you can soak up and save your money. 


I bought my first horse for $500. I didn't even THINK about needing a place to keep him. Never even crossed my mind. I bought him - made payments on him. Took me 5 weeks to pay him off (I made about $120 working part time after school). Once he was paid for they gave me a week to move him. That was when I realized I had more bills then just the actual payment and at that point I had not even told my parents I bought him yet. I talked to an older gentleman that let me keep him on his land for $50 per month. It was walking distance from my house so that part was great but then I had to find a way to move him so I borrowed a trailer and had my dad pick him up. That's when I told them I bought a horse. You would not believe how much trouble I was in!


They let me keep his halter (I didn't even think about needing a halter!) And then the barn manager where I took lessons gave me a lead rope. My mom actually gave me $125 to go to an auction to buy tack. I got lucky - well not really - probably got taken advantage of because I told a man I was looking for a saddle and I only had $125 so he sold me a saddle with stirrups and girth (Argentine leather) for just that price!


That horse was a quarter horse. We showed together for over 30 years before I finally retired him. Your dream horse will come.


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you everyone. I have thought about all your advice and I think you are right. But I noticed someone said that I was a minor, technically I am but I don't like that word. Well anyway your advice means the world to me thank you so much.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I'm only in college and while my parents pay for most of my horse stuff (not show fees, tack, or extras though), I manage the finances. I'm starting to take over their feed. We have two horses and keep them on our property. Even then it's very expensive. I want to take some jumping lessons, but I can't afford it because I spend so much on feed and farrier! It's also a lot of work. Because of school I hardly have time to ride. I'm fighting with my homework right now so I can go to a barrel race this weekend. If I had lessons once a week, time wouldn't be as much of an issue. 

While owning a horse is a wonderful experience, taking lessons on all kinds of other horses is SO worthwhile. Spend your money on that. You will need your parent's support at this point to pay for everything unless you get really lucky. I'd keep taking lessons. English. Western. On all kinds of horses. Gain experience. I got my boy when I was 12, so nobody can say a kid can't care for a horse on their own. My parents got him for me. He was free, which generally isn't a good thing, but he turned out alright. I'd been riding and doing a full load of barn chores for 4 horses at my grandmother's since I was 8. Even then I still needed a trainer's help when he tossed me (it was my fault, but I didn't realize that till later). 

A couple years later, a cute little half-arab 4 year old turned up. She was also being given away, but she wasn't very well trained. She was rude. She constantly tossed her head. She was young. Her feet weren't great. She kicked when you picked up her feet. Her owner was scared of her. All of these things would make most folks say "nope, don't get that horse." I was a bit of a cowboy (girl) back then and decided I'd take her on. I used to have guts lol. I taught her that she wasn't going to act the fool around me, but she taught me to be soft and gentle. If it wasn't for her, I'd never have tried natural horsemanship. My trainer still tells me that Tessa is the perfect horse for me and I think I agree with her . But it was hard. It was time consuming. It still is. 

By all means save for a pony eventually, but be very critical when buying one. I hate to say it, but you're going to (usually) pay a lot for a good horse. And, like other folks said, the upfront cost is way less than what you'll spend on feed, farrier, board, and vet. If you want to ride, you need to get a horse you can ride. Those ponies are cute, but if the mum is just a companion, you can't ride either of them at the moment. I work with a weanling colt at work every day and he's a fireball. He scares me a little. Babies are a huge handful, and then you'll have to pay a trainer when he's of age. 

I've actually been going through a little bit of this recently. I want a bird. A cockatiel. I had one a few years ago but he passed away. I even had a dream I bought one. They're the sweetest little birds. However, I don't have the time, money, or space for one. Could I make it work? Yes, if I had to. Would it be kinda miserable? Also yes. As much as I really want to get a tiel, I know I'll probably have to wait till I'm out of school or even moved out of my parent's house. Sometimes we just have to wait on things. 

The perfect horse WILL come along. Don't rush getting a horse. It's much better to wait and plan. there will always be horses out there. There will always be opportunities. I would wait. I would take as many lessons as possible and wait on owning a horse unless your parents make a big turn around. You'll need to be patient, but patience is an essential virtue of any horseman (or woman). 

Best of luck!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If OP is not old enough to work and has years left under parents roof then I'll second the advice from others. Take lessons and inquire about exchanging work at the barn for extra horse time. If there is a barn close enough that you could safely make it there on your own with your parents permission and knowledge that would be ideal. If you are only 3 minutes away that would seem reasonable.

Just because a parent makes what you think of as good money does not mean that it is disposable income or even if there is extra that buying a horse is appropriate to the situation. There is so much more than board to consider.


----------



## My Dark Pearl (Jul 30, 2020)

I found this horse for full loan on a website. I also read two big books all about horse care and stuff. My mum agreed to let my loan her for maybe a month for my birthday present.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My Dark Pearl said:


> I found this horse for full loan on a website. I also read two big books all about horse care and stuff. My mum agreed to let my loan her for maybe a month for my birthday present.


While reading books on horse care is great, it really pays to learn under people that have years of experience. I only say this because (and I believe a lot of members will agree with me) horses do NOT like to play by the book haha. There are so many things about horses that you cannot learn from a book. 

I'm going to stand by my suggestion of taking lessons at a reputable barn as a working student so that you may learn the ins and outs of everything it takes to own and care for a horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That pony is cute. Did you say you are in a lesson program?


----------

